# Best time to invest in real state in Melbourne



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

When is the best time to invest in real state in Melbourne? While I did some research, most of the website I visit saying the price will increase next year. Can someone give me some ideas or recommendations? Thank you guys


----------



## eolvc (Nov 2, 2017)

The rate of a property will change every time.If you have a budget now then invest by knowing the circle rate of property.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

It is important to look at the evolution of real estate over the previous years to know the right time to invest


----------

